# worm castings for complete grow?



## shuggy4105 (May 2, 2007)

is it possible to use worm castings for the complete grow, without adding any other nutes to your soil mix?:ccc:  :ccc:


----------



## kindphriend (May 3, 2007)

Anything is possible.  Worm castings are an excellent source of NPK as well as calcium and magnesium.  I think there would be a problem of oxygen to the roots, you would neet to add some vermiculite to air out the soil a little. 
I think it would be a great experiement shuggy.....try it out and let us know.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 3, 2007)

yeah KP, i was meaning with perlite/vermiculite.
won`t i come up short on trace ellaments though??:joint:


----------



## kindphriend (May 3, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> yeah KP, i was meaning with perlite/vermiculite.
> won`t i come up short on trace ellaments though??:joint:


 
Many trace elements can be found in your standard water. Mineral water contains many trace elements as well. Although I don´t know the exact chemical breakdown of worm castings, I would say that they as well will contain trace elements as well as microorganisms and fungi.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 3, 2007)

cool, i might give it a shot. i`ll need to find out the amounts to give etc.
should be interesting....
thanx for the reply dude


----------



## DLtoker (May 3, 2007)

You can do it, but your yield wouldn't be worth it.  Worm casting are only good for a little nitrogen.  I would give it a whirl just to see what comes of it.  But in the end, just using worm castings is not enough to make a good organic mix.  Many other additives to the soil would be ideal.


----------



## newgreenthumb (May 8, 2007)

Most earthworm castings are mainly a source of N and some calcium and Iron.  I also would be leary relying on the trace elements in the water supply.  Try "Espoma" brand Plan-tone with a ratio of 5-3-3 and all essential 15 trace elements.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 8, 2007)

I'm trying a new mix of 40% castings, 40% MG organic mix, 20% perlite. I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 8, 2007)

BBP, is that for a complete grow including flowering, no additional nutes?
And will you be growing in that mix from seed? would`ve thought that will be a "hot mix" no? for seedlings? 
are you doing a journal on the grow?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 8, 2007)

Worm castings will not burn period. I'm going to use organic nutes but only if my babies ask for some. My AK48 I have growing hasn't gotten any nutes and this is day 40 flower. She has fat buds, covered in triches. I transplanted to this mix(30 day veg Hashberry). I don't think i'm going to do a journal but i'll keep you posted.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 8, 2007)

no micro nutrients?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 8, 2007)

Worm castings has hundreds of micro nutrients! One of the reasons it's so good for an additive.


----------



## newgreenthumb (May 8, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I'm trying a new mix of 40% castings, 40% MG organic mix, 20% perlite. I'll keep you guys posted!


 
Now that sounds like a great mix.  Good thing about organics your risk for overnuting is low.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 9, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Worm castings has hundreds of micro nutrients! One of the reasons it's so good for an additive.


great man, i just bought 16 litres of them recently. cost a small fortune, but it`ll be worth it in the end.
i`m just about to transplant my gals for flower, any advice as a standard amount required per gallon of soil? (i`m transplanting into 3 gal containers)


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 9, 2007)

I think it's 20% of your mix. I also read somewhere that you should have no more than 10-15% perlite/vermiculate in your mix. Wait a minute...





> Common mistakes
> 
> Many plant care mistakes occur because growers pick up bits and pieces of information here and there but do not really understand how, and if, they fit together in cannabis cultivation.
> Cannabis is not an orchid and it's not a cactus. It doesn't like to be periodically drenched in water or grow in excessive humidity (60% +) like an orchid. It also doesn't enjoy growing in a dried up substrate or in a high mixture of perlite/sand like a cactus.
> ...


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 9, 2007)

worm manure = worm castings, yeah?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 9, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## allgrownup (May 10, 2007)

something to think about

1lb of red worms cost about 20 bucks,

that's a ball of worms about the size of a softball.  You will be able to  harvest some castings within 2 months. and more frequent as the worms multiply.

and they do multiply quite fast.  Plus it gives you something else to do rather than stare at your plants  :ccc:


----------

